# Bouncing kids



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

I was looking through the pictures on my computer and came across this picture of my babies born February/March 2007:










They love to chase you if you run. I thought that was too cute not to share!

I'll have to tell you the story of the UPS man and goat kids...


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Here is the story...

One warm spring day, we let the goat kids out of their barn into our fenced yard so that they could stretch their legs and get some fresh air (this was before we had a pasture for them). After bouncing around for a half hour or so they all curled up in the sun in front of our door. Soon the UPS carrier came with a package. He came to our porch and saw the kids by the door. He looked hesitantly at the kids and then threw the package toward the porch, turned on his heels and RAN. Of course the kids woke up when the package hit the porch and at the sight of a person they all got up and started crying for milk and ran after him. He took one look back and ran for his life! He ran down our whole driveway (with the kids just a few feet behind) until he got to the gate and slipped out it just in time to slam it before the kids caught up with him. You should have seen the look on his face! LOL!!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for sharing!!!!! That is so cute.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Hahahah that is so cute! I love that pic!!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

What a cute picture!! That's alot of babies. I love the story, too funny! :lol:


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Yep. Lots of babies. I think we had around 24. I'd have to look to know for sure.  I'm glad that you enjoyed them.


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

That is the cutest picture! Nubians are so adorable! If I was the UPS man I would have run TOWARDS them, then scooped a few up and run back to the truck! LOL Of course, it might be different if I was actually faced with that mob of hungry babies!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

ATTACK OF THE KILLER KIDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

How silly that man would feel if he ever understood that he was afraid of baby goats-lol


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I absolutely love how the ears on the Nubians makes them look like they're flying!!! Hahaha


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

HAHAHA hehehe. Silly guy

That picture is priceless - good shot


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

ROFL Love the story  Pic is great too!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Awww that is tooo cute Eliya! I love that pic! I made it my desktop .
LOL :ROFL: That story is tooo funny. Haha!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

my husband is a UPS man..LOL!!!!! That is too funny though, I would have been standing out there laughing...that is too cute!


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I love watching the kids play. They are SOOO entertaining! Who needs TV?!?!?! (let alone has time for it ) 

We all got a pretty good laugh out of the UPS man. I kind of felt sorry for him though. I know they get a lot of mean dogs to deal with and he must not have known that the worst they could do to him is nibble on his shoelaces and maybe leave some hoofprints on his pants.  It was still quite funny and we often reminisce about that incident.


----------



## Fainters (Oct 10, 2007)

I am still laughing about this story!!! Now if that had been me, I would have coaxed them into the truck. :lol: I have been amazed at the people who come to my farm to see the goats faint and they think they have a mouthful of teeth and will tear them to shreds. All mine do is nibble on clothes and untie your shoes and jump on you like a dog.

http://www.freewebs.com/scapegoatranch/


----------

